# Kenya zebra skink



## kankryb (Jun 13, 2022)

Just got 4 of these little gems, live bearing, all eating, hot and dry just like my bluetongues but just 30cm as adults, never had them before and will be fun watching them grow into adult coloration


----------



## kankryb (Jun 13, 2022)

Adult


----------

